# LOL what the heck is that



## Battou (Dec 4, 2007)

I was processing some of my older negs today when I found this, It's like a skid mark on my neg, I don't know if I was shooting something or what but I think it's cooler than hell.






Full Size


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 4, 2007)

looks kinda like a sword.


----------



## Battou (Dec 5, 2007)

No, it's not a sword, I know my swords very intimately and that ain't one of them. It was a #1 frame so I would not be surprised if it was a frame waste release I tend to do but...


----------



## Battou (Dec 6, 2007)

Well it's working again, I apologize to those of you who looked and could not see the image.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 7, 2007)

Dunno what it is... 

Maybe I've been spending too much time with the kids, but I think it might be a macro of the arm attachment of the Playmobil Deep Sea Diver....

Maybe I've been spending too much time away from the wife, but I think it's turning me on...


----------



## Battou (Dec 8, 2007)

At first when I saw the neg I thought maybe it was a night shot that a car passed threw on, but that is definately not the case. I can't say as though I blame the processors for not priting this but I just might have to send out for an 8x10 :mrgreen:


----------

